# 2nd gen body/appearance mods



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m in the market for any sort of 2nd gen Cruze appearance mods especially for the 2019 Cruze. Was wondering if anyone had any leads to really cool stuff?


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Gen 2s still have a horrible market for aftermarket parts, I'm still on the lookout for some nice looking headlight housings and LED taillights, I have seen a hood at cheap cost and looks nice, but then I start thinking about the stupid bodywork bill that will follow Amerihood® - SMS Style Functional Ram Air Fiberglass Hood (Unpainted)


----------

